# Wahl der passenden Kurventechnik



## MaxBas (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre häufig die Sportkurventechnik. Ich kann das Bike so gut in die Schräglage bringen, und durch das Einknicken der Hüfte und durch Druck auch den kurvenäußeren Fuß immer genug Grip generiere, gerade bei schnelleren und engen Kurven.

Kürzlich bin ich eine  geführte Tour gefahren. Der Guide, der auf DIMB Coach ist, empfahl mir die Sportkurventechnik sein zu lassen, und mit parallel gestellten Kurbeln und zentraler Position die Kurven zu fahren. Er begründete diese damit, dass die Position (Sportkurve) instabiler sei, man leicht aus der zentralen Lage geraten kann und so in härterem Gelände schneller die Kontrolle verliert. Er verwies auch darauf, dass die Sportkurventechnik im Rennsport immer weniger gefahren werde.

Ich kann die Idee, die Kurve aus der zentralen Position heraus zu fahren nachvollziehen, habe aber das Problem, dass ich das Bike so überhaupt nicht weit genug gedrückt bekomme, da der abgesenkte Sattel am Oberschenkel nicht vorbei kommt. So wie ich ihn verstanden habe, soll ich auch die Hüfte nicht auf die kurvenäußere Seite verschieben und zentral bleiben. Es fühlt sich für mich an, dass ich so weniger Grip und Druck aufbauen kann. Ich stehe noch recht am Anfang, sodass ich mich noch gut umgewöhnen kann. Sollte ich versuchen mehr parallel fahren? Wie beurteilt Ihr die Vor- und Nachteile? Kennt ihr zufällig Lehrvideos für die Basiskurventechnik? Meistens wird ja die Sportkurve erklärt


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Mai 2016)

Moment, verstehe ich das jetzt richtig?
Du hast es richtig gemacht, aber der Guide hat dir geraten, son Mutti-Firlefanz abzuziehen?
Ich kann das bestenfalls nachvollziehen, wenn enge, wechselnde Kurven unmittelbar aufeinander folgen und/oder sauschädelgrosse Felsen in der Kurve liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2016)

Hi Max,

für mich selber ist die Sportkurventechnik (äußeres Pedal ganz runter auf 6 Uhr) sehr sinnvoll für schnelle und rutschige Kurven, je nach Situation entscheide ich, ob ich sie anwende. Als STANDARD nutze ich die "dynamische Fußarbeit" - sprich, ich fahre mit waagerechter Kurbelstellung an, je mehr sich mein Bike neigt und ich das INNERE BEIN ÖFFNE, desto mehr wird das innere Pedal leicht und ich habe mehr Druck auf dem äußeren Pedal.

Das siehst Du hier in meinem Video dazu, explizit ab Minute 2:04 erkläre ich das - dass meine Kurbeln in der Kurve komplett waagerecht stehen, ist vielleicht beim Versetzen der Fall. Ich habe immer mehr Druck auf dem äußeren Pedal ohne stets die Sporttechnik nutzen zu müssen:


----------



## MaxBas (24. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank. das beruhigt mich jetzt.
@Marc B Bei der dynamischen Fußarbeit, knickst du da die Hüfte etwas ein d.h. verschiebst du sie nach außen, wie auch bei der Sportkurve?


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Mai 2016)

Video!


----------



## MaxBas (24. Mai 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Video!


 Deshalb frage ich ja  
Versuche dahinter zu kommen, was der Guide mit " zentrale Position bei der Kurve " meinte


----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2016)

Ja klaro  Wenn ich "mit dem Körper schaue", also dorthin wo ich hinfahren möchte, dann drehen sich Kopf, Schulter, Hüfte und Knie ein 

Man bleibt dabei auch zentral, es sieht nur optisch so aus, als wenn die Hüfte sich nach außen gedreht hätte:


----------



## MaxBas (24. Mai 2016)

Danke!


----------



## ron101 (24. Mai 2016)

Wenn dann die Kurve einen Anlieger hat, kannst de gut darauf verzichten und vollgas durchrauschen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Mai 2016)

Das sehe ich anders.


----------



## draussen (24. Mai 2016)

Letztlich biste i.d.R. eh mit der Technik besser unterwegs, die sich gut anfühlt. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Zu wissen, wann sich welche Variante bewährt, lässt sich erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2016)

Leider fühlt sich meistens die lange angewöhnte Technik am besten an, da andere Varianten erstmal ungewohnt und komisch daherkommen  Ich sehe viele Biker, welche die Sporttechnik mega automatisiert haben, also egal was für eine Kurve da kommt, das äußere Pedal geht zack immer runter (was teilweise Nachteile mit sich bringt). Dem Umlernen muss man dann eine Chance geben, damit sich andere Varianten auch gut anfühlen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MaxBas (24. Mai 2016)

Das macht die Sache natürlich schwieriger. Wenn das Fahrgefühl nicht zwingend in die richtige Richtung weist, woher weiß ich dann wann das Pedal runter muss, und wann nicht?


----------



## draussen (25. Mai 2016)

Indem du einfach für eine Weile bewusst die für dich ungewohnte Technik benutzt.
Generell gilt, dass weder die eine noch die andere Technik falsch ist und sobald man eine Technik gut beherrscht, ist das schon einmal ne Menge wert.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. Mai 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Wenn dann die Kurve einen Anlieger hat, kannst de gut darauf verzichten und vollgas durchrauschen.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Bist du eigentlich schon einmal einen Anlieger gefahren?


----------



## clemsi (25. Mai 2016)

@Marc B 
bei der dynamischen Fußarbeit hast du immer dein starkes Bein vorne bzw. immer die gleiche Pedalstellung, senkst aber eben das kurveninnere Pedal? Was ich dabei schwierig finde, ist das Rad zB in einer Linkskurve zu drücken, wenn ich das rechte Bein vorne habe - das blockiert mir in dem Fall mehr oder weniger (am Rahmen) den Vorgang. Bei mir zB ist das ein Grund, wieso ich oft mit Linkskurven Probleme habe. Tipp?


----------



## ron101 (25. Mai 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich schon einmal einen Anlieger gefahren?


 Fahr so einmal die Woche mit meinem DirtBike auf Pumptracks da hat es einiges an Anliegern.
Da sehe ich auch bei extrem schnellen Fahrern keine Pedalwechsel, nichtmal bei BMX Racern die hie und da auch auf Pumptracks unterwegs sind.

Und du auch schon mal ?

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (25. Mai 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich schon einmal einen Anlieger gefahren?


Sowas hier wa?


----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2016)

clemsi schrieb:


> @Marc B
> bei der dynamischen Fußarbeit hast du immer dein starkes Bein vorne bzw. immer die gleiche Pedalstellung, senkst aber eben das kurveninnere Pedal? Was ich dabei schwierig finde, ist das Rad zB in einer Linkskurve zu drücken, wenn ich das rechte Bein vorne habe - das blockiert mir in dem Fall mehr oder weniger (am Rahmen) den Vorgang. Bei mir zB ist das ein Grund, wieso ich oft mit Linkskurven Probleme habe. Tipp?



Das innere Pedal wird dabei immer leichter (geht dadurch etwas hoch), den Schokofuß lasse ich dabei immer gleich. Das automatisiert sich easy so und erspart einem einen Pedalwechsel (vorne <> hinten).
Ride on,
Marc


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Mai 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Fahr so einmal die Woche mit meinem DirtBike auf Pumptracks da hat es einiges an Anliegern.
> Da sehe ich auch bei extrem schnellen Fahrern keine Pedalwechsel, nichtmal bei BMX Racern die hie und da auch auf Pumptracks unterwegs sind.
> 
> Und du auch schon mal ?
> ...


Pumptrack... extrem schnelle Fahrer... bmx racer.
Nicht schlecht!



Edit: ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass du keine Ahnung hast, was wirklich schnell ist.


----------



## ron101 (26. Mai 2016)

Ich meinte bei Anliegern kann man sehr gut auf das schrägkippen des Bikes oder wie man das auch immer nennen wil verzichten, bingt nix.
Das kann ja jeder mal für sich ausprobieren, ebenfalls wie Marc schreibt bringt Fusstellung wechsel vorne hinten nicht wahnsinnig viel.
Dies nur meine Meinung, aber geht raus und Probiert es doch selber aus, wenns euch was bringt, dann do it.







@bastifunbiker 
Jeder der nicht schneller als Aron Gwin ist, ist langsam.
Anlieger gibts halt nicht nur bei Downhill ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Mai 2016)

Ich achte in letzter Zeit vermehrt darauf die Pedale auf einem Level zu halten. 
Dies wird auch bei den Peakleaders so gelehrt (https://www.peakleaders.com/).
Komme mit der Technik deutlich besser zurecht. Vor allem in engeren Linkskurven (linker Fuss vorne) bringt es mir persönlich ein besseres Gefühl und eine höhere Geschwindigkeit sowie eine bessere Haltung im Kurvenausgang. Kurven lassen sich so viel besser pumpen und man kann sich direkt in die nächste reinschmeissen. 
Auch achte ich in anderen Situation vermehrt darauf den hinteren Fuss nicht zu stark hängen zu lassen. Insgesamt fühle ich mich zentraler und sichere auf dem Bike. Aber das ist wie mit der Blickführung. Ich muss mich ständig dran erinneren es richtig zu machen.
Mit der Hüfte arbeite ich trotzdem noch nach Bedarf, bzw. drehe wie gewohnt den ganzen Körper ein. Mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Mai 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ich meinte bei Anliegern kann man sehr gut auf das schrägkippen des Bikes oder wie man das auch immer nennen wil verzichten, bingt nix.
> Das kann ja jeder mal für sich ausprobieren, ebenfalls wie Marc schreibt bringt Fusstellung wechsel vorne hinten nicht wahnsinnig viel.
> Dies nur meine Meinung, aber geht raus und Probiert es doch selber aus, wenns euch was bringt, dann do it.



Ich brauch es nicht ausprobieren, ich weiss es besser. 
Das Bild vom Hunter ist fernab der Realität. Oder meinst du, der fährt so regulär die Kurven? Bei euch auf dem Pumptrack vielleicht.

Natürlich ist es situationsabhängig, ob es sinnvoll ist, das äussere Pedal nach unten zu bringen etc.
Aber zu behaupten, dass es bei Steilkurven nicht notwendig ist und man auch die Hüfte nicht eindrehen muss ist einfach nur eins: falsch. Sicher ist es noch etwas anderes, aber das spare ich mir mal


----------



## MaxBas (26. Mai 2016)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich fahre mit dem rechten Fuß vorne. Wenn ich das Rad nun in einer Linkskurve neige, stößt schnell der Sattel an den Oberschenkel und begrenzt dadurch die maximale Schräglage stark. Bei der Rechtskurve kann ich das Bike am Oberschenkel vorbei drücken.

Frage 1: Ist das normal / richtig so? Gibt es da eine Lösung?
Frage 2: Sportkurve sollte man daher fahren, wenn man durch den tieferen Schwerpunkt und durch die größere Schräglage mehr Grip oder höhere Geschwindigkeiten erreichen will / muss?


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Mai 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich fahre mit dem rechten Fuß vorne. Wenn ich das Rad nun in einer Linkskurve neige, stößt schnell der Sattel an den Oberschenkel und begrenzt dadurch die maximale Schräglage stark. Bei der Rechtskurve kann ich das Bike am Oberschenkel vorbei drücken.
> 
> Frage 1: Ist das normal / richtig so? Gibt es da eine Lösung?
> Frage 2: Sportkurve sollte man daher fahren, wenn man durch den tieferen Schwerpunkt und durch die größere Schräglage mehr Grip oder höhere Geschwindigkeiten erreichen will / muss?


Prinzipiell schon, ja. 
Du hast es schon mal besser verstanden als viele andere hier. 
Hüfte eindrehen ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen. Wenn du dann deinen Blick noch aus der Kurve raus setzt und nicht 50 cm vor dem VR auf den Boden starrst, bist du schon sehr gut dabei. Der Rest kommt von allein. 


Schau doch mal ins Buch "mastering mountainbike skills". Da findest du zu den wichtigsten Themen sehr gute Erklärungen.


----------



## R.C. (26. Mai 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich brauch es nicht ausprobieren, ich weiss es besser.
> Das Bild vom Hunter ist fernab der Realität.



Wenn du nicht so durch einen Anlieger faehrst, brauchst du erst Recht dein Rad unter dir nicht zu neigen.
Aber ja, wenn man fuer den unteren Teil des Anliegers zu schnell ist und Schiss hat weiter rauf zu fahren, dann muss man das Rad neigen


----------



## Nico Laus (26. Mai 2016)

Braucht man Grip auf den Seitenstollen, Bike neigen, äußerer Fuß runter. Braucht man Grip auf der Lauffläche (normaler Radius im Anlieger), Bike nicht neigen. Bei Ausnahmen: Gucken, denken, handeln. 

Btw, auf dem Pumptrack erst recht keine Hüfte abknicken und so Krämpfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich fahre mit dem rechten Fuß vorne. Wenn ich das Rad nun in einer Linkskurve neige, stößt schnell der Sattel an den Oberschenkel und begrenzt dadurch die maximale Schräglage stark. Bei der Rechtskurve kann ich das Bike am Oberschenkel vorbei drücken.
> 
> Frage 1: Ist das normal / richtig so? Gibt es da eine Lösung?
> Frage 2: Sportkurve sollte man daher fahren, wenn man durch den tieferen Schwerpunkt und durch die größere Schräglage mehr Grip oder höhere Geschwindigkeiten erreichen will / muss?



1. Ja, das ist richtig und gut so. Ideal ist es wenn Du dabei dann das linke Bein schön öffnest (linke Knie zeigt dann mehr nach innen), um den Bike Platz für die Schräglage zu geben. Gleichzeitig wird dadurch der Pedaldruck mehr auf das äußerer Pedal gehen (dynamische Fußarbeit).







2. 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Florent29 (21. Juni 2016)

Gerade in engen Kurven hilft das Anheben des inneren Pedals auch dabei, nicht an irgendwelchen Stufen, Steinen usw. hängen zu bleiben. das kann bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nämlich böse enden.

Alle hier gezeigten Bilder haben ja mit der Realität wenig zu tun, außer man fährt den ganzen Tag zwischen irgendwelchen Hütchen rum.

Zum Thema Anlieger: Da macht man sich am besten ganz klein und flach auf dem Oberrohr und verlagert so den Schwerpunkt nach möglichst unten/zentral. Hier kann man sich was von den Dirtbikern abschauen. Wenn man zu weit hinten bleibt, fliegt man aus der Kurve. Mit Kurventechnik ist da eher nix.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Juni 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Gerade in engen Kurven hilft das Anheben des inneren Pedals auch dabei, nicht an irgendwelchen Stufen, Steinen usw. hängen zu bleiben. das kann bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nämlich böse enden....
> Zum Thema Anlieger: ...


Da erscheint es doch sinnvoll, im anlieger den inneren fuß tief zu halten, wenn man sich noch nicht voll in die kurve legt oder?


----------



## Florent29 (21. Juni 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da erscheint es doch sinnvoll, im anlieger den inneren fuß tief zu halten, wenn man sich noch nicht voll in die kurve legt oder?



Nein. Man legt sich ja trotzdem in die Kurve - nur dass man den eigenen Körper nicht lotrecht hält wie bei der oben gezeigten Kurventechnik, sondern eher wie eine Roulettekugel den Schwerpunkt in Richtung Kurvenäußeres bringt. Wenn der innere Fuß unten wäre, würde man aufsitzen. 

Ich bleibe da meist einfach in neutraler Fußstellung, das erleichtert das Herausziehen mittels angedeutetem Manual am Ende des Anliegers und hilft auch, wenn sich am Ende des Anliegers ein kleiner Kicker befindet. Bei besonders engen Anliegern hilft es natürlich auch, den äußeren Fuß unten zu haben, um ein Aufsetzen innen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Florent29 (21. Juni 2016)

Der Kamerad Lopes zeigt wie's geht:





Klein machen mit Oberkörper parallel zum Oberrohr, zentral im Bike, Arme angewinkelt, Druck nach unten.


----------



## Chainzuck (21. Juni 2016)

Dass die Differenzierung zwischen einer "Sport" und einer was auch immer "Nicht Sport" Technik dazu führt, sich nicht entscheiden zu können welche Technik anzwenden ist, spricht mMn schon gegen eine solche differenzierung grundsätzlich. 
Und das Unterhalten über "die Sporttechnik" mit einem beliebigen Guide kann auch nichts bringen, weil es DIE "Sporttechnik" gar nicht gibt. Das ist keine allgemein definierte Technik, sondern ein Methodik-Konzept bestimmter Fahrtechniklehrer.


Nico Laus schrieb:


> Braucht man Grip auf den Seitenstollen, Bike neigen, äußerer Fuß runter. Braucht man Grip auf der Lauffläche (normaler Radius im Anlieger), Bike nicht neigen.


Damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Florent29 (21. Juni 2016)

Wenn man sich vor einer Kurve bewusst entscheiden muß, welche Kurventechnik man anwendet, dann ist es eh schon zu spät. Entweder man macht das intuitiv oder man muß Kurven eben im XC-Hobby-Marathon-Stil fahren (bremsen, absteigen, um die Kurve rum tragen).


----------



## Chainzuck (21. Juni 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich vor einer Kurve bewusst entscheiden muß, welche Kurventechnik man anwendet, dann ist es eh schon zu spät. Entweder man macht das intuitiv oder man muß Kurven eben im XC-Hobby-Marathon-Stil fahren (bremsen, absteigen, um die Kurve rum tragen).


Genau, Intuition ist es was man braucht. Einfach etwas Körpergefühl und die Fähigkeit seine eigenen Bewegungen richtig einzuschätzen.
Dann wird sich richtiges auch richtig anfühlen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Juni 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Genau, Intuition ist es was man braucht. Einfach etwas Körpergefühl und die Fähigkeit seine eigenen Bewegungen richtig einzuschätzen.
> Dann wird sich richtiges auch richtig anfühlen.


Dazu muss man eine menge bewegungen gestestet und erfahren haben. Alles andere gelingt nur ausgesprochenen bewegungstalenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Der Kamerad Lopes zeigt wie's geht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 504995
> 
> Klein machen mit Oberkörper parallel zum Oberrohr, zentral im Bike, Arme angewinkelt, Druck nach unten.


besser wird's nicht mehr


----------



## Florent29 (21. Juni 2016)

@Oldie-Paul Das ist doch völlig intuitiv sich der Fliehkraft im Anlieger nicht entgegen zu stellen, sondern sie zu nutzen. Das übt man ein paar Mal in der Praxis und fertig.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Juni 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul Das ist doch völlig intuitiv sich der Fliehkraft im Anlieger nicht entgegen zu stellen, sondern sie zu nutzen. Das übt man ein paar Mal in der Praxis und fertig.


Natürlich, man übt es. Dann ist das gefühl dafür abgespeichert. Taucht irgendwo ein anlieger auf, macht man es richtig, weil man aus der erfahrung selektiert. Nenn es meinetwegen intuition. Ich verbinde mit diesem begriff die handlung ohne vorerfahrung in dieser speziellen situation.
Aber jetzt fahre ich auf einen wallride zu. Da steht plötzlich eine wand vor mir. Wie viele fahren jetzt intuitiv richtig (tempo schräglage, anfahrwinkel) und wieviele hauen sich erst einmal dagegen? Da kämpft dann eher die intution gegen den verstand.


----------



## Florent29 (21. Juni 2016)

Verstand ist in dieser Sportart leider völlig fehl am Platz.


----------



## xyzHero (21. Juni 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Verstand ist in dieser Sportart leider völlig fehl am Platz.


Eigentlich ist Verstand grundsätzlich völlig fehl am Platz. Da macht man sich unnötig Sorgen. Das ist politisch auch hat nicht gewünscht.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Verstand ist in dieser Sportart leider völlig fehl am Platz.


äh nein?
ein minimales physikalisches Grundverständnis hilft in den meisten Situationen enorm. Wenn man dann noch ein bisschen schätzen kann, hat man schon gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (21. Juni 2016)

Ironie ist nicht so euer Ding, oder?


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2016)

war im Kontext nicht erkennbar / nicht zu erwarten 
aber gut


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Juni 2016)

Das mit der Intuition ist insofern interessant, dass die zumindest bei mir nur selektiv wirkt. So etwas wie die Pedalstellung zb läuft bei mir intuitiv. Ich hatte das mal mit Mitdenken versucht - chancenlos. Die Abläufe sind viel zu schnell. Beim Drücken des Bikes mit dem Knie hingegen funktioniert das sehr gut und bei der Blickführung ebenso. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass es noch nicht eintrainiert ist.
Ich habe heuer 2 Monate gebraucht um fahrtechnisch wieder auf dem Niveau vom Herbst zu sein. Das ist schon krass. Hat aber auch eine sehr starke Kopf Komponente.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Juni 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das mit der Intuition ist insofern interessant, dass die zumindest bei mir nur selektiv wirkt. So etwas wie die Pedalstellung zb läuft bei mir intuitiv. Ich hatte das mal mit Mitdenken versucht - chancenlos....


Das Pedal ist sozusagen der verlängerte Fuß. Man weicht Hindernissen ähnlich aus wie beim Laufen. Es gehören einige Erfahrungen mit Pedalkollisionen dazu. Die aktivieren dann die Intuition.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Juni 2016)

Beine sind auch relativ träge, weil sehr schwer und so schnell kann man die Pedalstellung auch nicht verändern. Da geht's bei mir auch eher um den Wechsel von Horizontal zu Pedal ganz runter und den Stufen dazwischen. Profis schaffen das extrem schnell und auch den Wechsel von tief links auf tief rechts und das natürlich dynamisch, weil sich dadurch einiges an Kraft einleiten lässt. 

So ganz habe ich auch noch nicht begriffen, wie sich bei einem sauber gefahrenen Drift das Bike wieder von selbst fängt. Gefühlt folgt dem Rutscher ein Aufstellmoment, das den Reifen dann wieder etwas mehr Druck gibt. Oder aber es finden die Reifen mehr Grip, weil sie Boden aufschieben und sich erst in Folge dessen das Bike wieder ein wenig aufstellt? 

Das Schwierigste für mich bleibt aber mit Abstand die Blickführung. Es ist so schwierig einzutrainieren.


----------



## jan84 (29. Juni 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Das macht die Sache natürlich schwieriger. Wenn das Fahrgefühl nicht zwingend in die richtige Richtung weist, woher weiß ich dann wann das Pedal runter muss, und wann nicht?



Das ist am Ende wirklich einfach nurnoch Erfahrungssache... Das kommt mit den Jahren, es ist sinnvoll beide Techniken aus dem FF zu beherrschen.

Ich finde das Bild des Werkzeugkkastens immer ganz hilfreich. Der füllt sich im Laufe der Bike Jahre/Jahrzehnte mit immer mehr Werkzeugen (Techniken) die man zur Verfügung hat und welches man wann am sinnvollsten verwendet lernt man einfach mit zunehmender Erfahrung. Beide Techniken gehören definitiv da rein. Bei der situationsabhängigen Auswahl spielt eine gewisse Intuition dann irgendwann auch die zentrale Rolle.

Außenfuß runter vs. horizontal:

Angenommen es sind jetzt keine größeren Hinderinisse vorhanden denen man mit einem Pedal ausweichen muss und man will eher schnellfahren. 

- Je weniger "Anlieger" desto eher Fuß runter. Je Anlieger, desto horizontal. 
- Je schneller verschiedene Richtungswechsel folgen, desto eher horizontal.
- Wenn man schnell Unterwegs ist: Immer versuchen Anlieger oder anliegerähnliches (Spurrillen, Wurzeln, Steine, ...) zu suchen.
- Wenn ein Anlieger stabil ist und entsprechend Neigung hat: Kurbeln horizontal. Die mögliche Geschwindigkeit ist dann nurnoch vom Kopf und der Kraft der Beine und des unteren Rücken abhängig. Was kann man mit den Muskeln noch halten? (vorsichtig rantasten wenn die technik sitzt!) 
- In Anliegern das äußere Pedal runterbringen ist letztendlich das selbe wie in der Ebene, man muss nur im Kopf das Koordinatensystem ein bisschen drehen ;-). Für eine gegebene Neigung eines Anliegers erlaubts etwas höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten, ist aber unter Umständen durch Aufsetzen der Kurbel (Einfedern durch Fliehkräfte) limitiert. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Juni 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ... Gefühlt folgt dem Rutscher ein Aufstellmoment, das den Reifen dann wieder etwas mehr Druck gibt. Oder aber es finden die Reifen mehr Grip, weil sie Boden aufschieben und sich erst in Folge dessen das Bike wieder ein wenig aufstellt?


Das aufstellmoment ergibt sich, wenn die gleitreibung in haftreibung (bzw. gleiten in rollen) übergeht. Ob das nun der grip am boden ist oder der selbst aufgeschobene anlieger, ist egal. Wenn man etwas sieht, was dazu beiträgt (s. beitrag #48 von @jan84), dann sollte man das nutzen.



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das Schwierigste für mich bleibt aber mit Abstand die Blickführung. Es ist so schwierig einzutrainieren.


Es ist gegen alle intuition, von der gefahr wegzuschauen in die optimistische zukunft.
Warum lese ich beim thema eigentlich immer: wahl der passenden kurve zur technik?


----------



## MaxBas (30. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge! Da ich diesen Thread ja angezettelt habe, möchte ich meine „ Erkenntnisse“ auch nicht vorenthalten. Ich bin bewusst die letzten Wochen auf meinen Hometrail mit paralleler Kurbelstellung gefahren, um einen Eindruck zu bekommen.

Das habe ich für mich festgestellt.

·  Mit parallelen Kurbeln ergibt sich recht häufig die Chance eine Kurven zu pumpen, und mich aus der Kurve zudrücken (tief-hoch-Bewegung), und so Flow zu generieren.

·  Offene und lose Kurven fahren sich mit der Sportkurventechnik einfach besser, schneller und sicherer

·  Sportkurve macht mir mehr Spaß

·  Der Moment, in dem ich die Sportkurventechnik verlasse und zur Aktivposition zurückkehre ist instabil, und kann in holprigen Gelände Probleme bringen.

Somit hat sich gezeigt, beide Techniken sind wichtig. Auf retlastigen Hometrails jetzt häufiger parallel fahren als zuvor, um Flow zu generieren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juni 2016)

Jaaaa, das Pumpen ist schon geil. Ich fahre eigentlich über's Vorderrad, aber ich ertappe mich in letzter Zeit oft dabei, aus Kurven über das Hinterrad zu pushen. Ist jetzt nicht so kritisch, weil bei meinem Bike die Kettenstreben lang sind, aber ob da nicht mal ein Abgang folgen wird? Andererseits macht man da ja schon ordentlich Richtung über den Körper und wieder: Die richtige Blickführung. Mir scheint das auch eine gute Möglichkeit zu sein, noch mal den Kurvenradius zu verengen, indem man das Bike eben aus seiner Kurvenbahn weiter nach innen zieht. 



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es ist gegen alle intuition, von der gefahr wegzuschauen in die optimistische zukunft.




Hab jetzt aktuell den perfekten Trailzustand dafür: Völlig verwachsen, da hängt das Gras so weit rein, dass du vom Boden überhaupt nichts mehr siehst. Ist halt sinnlos, den Untergrund abzuscannen.


----------



## MaxBas (17. September 2016)

In diesem Video zeigt Manfred Stromberg beide Kurventechniken sehr anschaulich. Er auch eine tief-hoch Bewegung zu machen, aber die wird nicht beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

